# فاكهه و فوائد ( أو مضار )....متعدد و متجدد .



## قلم حر (28 مايو 2007)

التفاح واليوسفي يساعدان على الراحة وعدم الأرق
1900 (GMT+04:00) - 07/04/05​ 



*مصر، القاهرة (CNN)-- من منا لم يسمع القول المتكرر على مدى الأجيال ومفاده " تفاحة باليوم تبقيك بعيدا عن الأطباء."*​فلا تزال الدراسات تعيد التأكيد على أن تناول تفاحة واحدة يوميا يقي الانسان العديد من الأمراض العضوية والنفسية.
وحسب ما يقوله خبير وأستاذ علوم التغذية بكلية الزراعة في جامعة عين شمس المصرية الدكتور محمد أمين عبد الله ، فإن التفاح من المواد الغذائية سريعة الهضم والامتصاص، والتي تعمل على مد الجسم بالغذاء المفيد وتنشيط العمليات الحيوية.
واشار إلى ان التفاح واليوسفي تمتاز عن غيرها من الفاكهة والخضار لسرعة استفادة جسم الانسان منهما، بحسب ما نقلته وكالة الأنباء الكويتية.
وذكر أن المواد المتطايرة توجد في الفواكه بنسب مختلفة، وعندما تتكون هذه المواد من 20 الى 30 مركبا فانها تكّون ما يسمى بمنظومة حيوية معينة، وهي التي تتميز في التفاح.
واضاف أن اليوسفي له تأثيره في عملية الاسترخاء، فهو من مجموعة الموالح التي تحتوي على نسب منخفضة من المواد السكرية، الأمر الذي يؤدي الى منح الشخص سعرات حرارية أقل، وبالتالي تقليل العمليات الفيزيولوجية التي يقوم بها الجسم، وهو ما يعطي نوعا من الراحة والاسترخاء، ويعالج الأرق.
وأشار الى أن اليوسفي يحتوي على عناصر معدنية معظمها مرتبط بنشاط الأنزيمات التي اذا انخفض مستوى نشاطها تساعد على الاسترخاء، والعكس اذا كان نشاطها مرتفعا.
ونصح عبد الله بعدم تناول الفواكه مباشرة بعد تناول الطعام، كما هي العادة عند البعض، ولكن بعد حوالي ساعتين حتى لا تحدث تخمرات في المعدة.
وحذر في نفس الوقت من الافراط بتناول الفواكه، إذ يمكن أن يؤدي إلى نتيجة عكسية.


----------



## قلم حر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فاكهه و فوائد ( أو مضار )....متعدد و متجدد .*

الفاكهة تنافس الحليب في تغذية العظام
 1435 (GMT+04:00) - 04/11/04



*دبي، الامارات العربية (CNN)-- في دراسة هي الأولى من نوعها، أظهرت النتائج أن تناول كمية وفيرة من الفاكهة يؤثر إيجابا على سماكة العظام (مقياس كثافة العظام وقوتها) حسب ما ذكرته الباحثة كلير ماكغارتلاند، من مركز الغذاء والصحة، بجامعة اولستر، في أيرلندا الشمالية.*
نشرت الدراسة في العدد الأخير، من مجلة The American Journal Of Nutrition، وبحثت في التأثير المعروف للحمية على قوة العظام، خاصة تأثيرها على درجة حموضة الجسم، فمعظم الناس يتناولون الغذاء الذي يولد الأحماض، حسب ماورد في الدراسة، ويعتقد أن هذه الزيادة في مستويات الأحماض يؤدي إلى ضعف العظام.
فتناول الطعام الذي يحوي الأغذية الحامضية يبني عظاما قوية، عدد كبير من الفاكهة والخضراوات له هذه الخاصية المغذية. 
وتضيف الدكتورة كلير "لقد وجد أطباء التغذية أنه يمكن لكل من الفاكهة والخضار أن تؤديا دورا وقائيا لصحة العظم."
وقام الباحثون بدراسة العادات الغذائية وصحة العظم لدى 1345 مراهق في عمر مابين 12-15 سنة، من خلال طرح اسئلة عديدة ودقيقة حول هذا الموضوع للحصول على معلومات مفصلة حول كل وجبة ونوع الطعام الذي يتناولونه وحجم الوجبة.
وقد شملت الأسئلة، نواح عدة منها طول الطفل، سن البلوغ، التدخين، الوضع الاجتماعي، شرب الكحول، استخدام الفيتامينات والمكملات الغذائية، والنشاط الفيزيائي كما تم قياس الكثافة العظمية لعظم الكعب لدى كل منهم.





​تبين أن الفتيات المراهقات اللواتي يتناولن كمية كبيرة من الفواكه يتمتعن بقوة كبيرة في العظم.
واعتمدت النتائج على عدد كبير من البالغين، لتكون أكثر شمولية، وكان هناك اهتمام مركز أكثر على عوامل معينة منها وزن الجسم، النشاط الفيزيائي، والتدخين، لدى دراسة النتائج.
إنها الدراسة الاولى التي تربط بين قوة العظام وتناول الفاكهة.
وذكرت كلير أن الأطفال لم يتناولو كمية كبيرة من الخضار كما كان قد ورد في دراسة سابقة "إن نتائجنا لا تشكل اي مفاجأة بالنسبة لنا لأنه بشكل عام يتناول أطفال بريطانيا أقل من نصف واحد من الكمية المقترحة الطبيعية للخضار والفاكهة. "
وتوجهت بالنصيحة للنساء والفتيات الصغيرات بالاكثار من أكل الفاكهة كوسيلة رخيصة فعالة صحيا في بناء عظم قوية. 
قد تكون نتائج هذه الدراسة بداية لفتح طبي جديد يعزل الحليب عن عرش المقوي الأول للعظام لتحل مكانه سلة الفاكهة المنوعة.


----------



## قلم حر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فاكهه و فوائد ( أو مضار )....متعدد و متجدد .*

عصير الفواكه سبب بدانة الأطفال
2001 (GMT+04:00) - 09/03/05





ماذا يشرب الصغار؟
-----------------------​*شيكاغو، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- أظهرت دراسة قام بها "مركز تفادي الأمراض ومكافحتها" الأمريكي، ان عصائر الفاكهة المعلبة، وإن خلت من السكر، هي سبب بدانة الأطفال ما دون الخامسة.*
وقد يفاجيء هذا الأهل، الذين يفخرون بكونهم يشجعون أطفالهم على شرب عصير الفاكهة الخالية من السكر، بحسب وكالة الأسوشيتد برس.
وتقول الباحثة جان ويلش إن للعصير علاقة اكيدة ببدانة الصغار.
ورغم احتواء عصير الفواكه لعدد من الفيتامينات، إلا أن أخصائيي التغذية يضعونه في مرتبة أدنى من الفواكه الطازجة، ويحثون على تناول الفاكهة الطازجة بدل عصيرها.

وتؤكد الباحثة في الدراسة التي نشرتها مجلة Pediatrics ، في عدد فبراير/ شباط، أن تناول الصغار بعمر ما بين ثلاثة وأربعة أعوام، شرابا حلوا مرتين في النهار، يضاعف خطر إصابتهم بالبدانة.
وشملت الدراسة قرابة 11 ألف طفل، وقسمت الأطفال إلى ثلاث فئات: أصحاب الوزن العادي، الأطفال المعرضون لأخطار البدانة، وهؤلاء الذين يعانون من البدانة المبكرة. 
وتوصلت إلى نتيجة مؤكدة، هي أن للشراب الحلو علاقة مباشرة بزيادة الوزن لدى كل هذه الفئات.


----------



## قلم حر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فاكهه و فوائد ( أو مضار )....متعدد و متجدد .*

تفاحة وخضار في اليوم.. يقي من السرطان
1357 (GMT+04:00) - 22/10/04​ 


*دبي، الامارات العربية المتحدة (CNN ) -- تفاحة واحدة مع حمية خضراوات مركزة، هما نجما الدراسات الجديدة للوقاية من السرطان . *
هذه النتائج المثيره قدمت خلال المؤتمر السنوي لأبحاث الوقاية من السرطان، الذي عقد في سياتل مؤخرا.
ففي دراسة قام بها فرانسيس راؤول، من المؤسسة الوطنية للأبحاث الطبية والصحية، بتراسبورغ في فرنسا ، اثبت ان المواد الكيماوية الموجودة في التفاح، ساعدت في الوقاية من سرطان القولون.
وبينت الدراسة ان تناول ثلاث وجبات أو أكثر من الخضار - ماعدا البطاطا - في اليوم، خففت من نسبة خطورة الاصابة بلمفوما لاهودجكن ، بنسبة 40% .
ويقول الدكتور فرانسيس راؤول: " من المرجح أن ثلث الاصابات السرطانية لها علاقة بالطعام الذي نتناوله.. وهذا أمر نستطيع التحكم به لتجنب الاصابة."
واضاف: " واثبت لدينا أن وجود مضادات الأكسدة في الفواكه والخضار، يحمي الجسم من الأذية التي تحدثها الخلايا عند انقسامها، في الأمراض الخبيثة ."
وفيما يتعلق بالتفاح، فقد ثبت أن نوعا واحدا من مضادات الأكسدة، يدعى "بروسيانيدينز" وتتواجد بوفرة في النبيذ الأحمر والكوكا، يقدم سلسلة من العلامات الخلوية الناجم عنها موت الخلية السرطانية، وأن تناول تفاحة كاملة مع قشرتها يوميا، يوفر بعض الوقاية من السرطان.


 
وفي دراسة مشابهة ، قامت بها ليندا كيلمان وزملاؤها من مايو كلينيك ، على مجموعة مرضى بلمفوما لاهودجكن، تبين أن من تناول الخضراوات الورقية، مثل البروكولي، الملفوف، والقرنبيط، استطاع تأمين وقاية قوية من السرطان.
ويضاف إلى القائمة السابقة، الفواكه، الخضراوات الصفراء ، الحمراء، البرتقالية ، ومنتجات الطماطم.
ويشير خبراء التغذية إلى أن للزنك والسلينيوم تأثيرات واقية من السرطان أيضا.


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فاكهه و فوائد ( أو مضار )....متعدد و متجدد .*



موضوع مميز متنوع شكراً ياقلم حر

أضافة بعض المعلومات عن التفاح


التفاح الأخضر

سبب نجاح هذا التفاح هو توازن طعم الحموضة والحلاوة فيه. 

من مزايا هذا النوع من التفاح أنه لا يفسد بسرعة ويمكن أن يبرد لمدة 6 أشهر تقريبا. 

مع أن طعم التفاح الأخضر لذيذ في العصير الا أن قلة السوائل فيه لا تشجع على عصره. هذا النوع من التفاح يستخدم كثيرا في الحلويات المطبوخة وفي عمل صوص التفاح الذي يسهل تفريزه. 

الكثير من المستهلكين لا يحبذون هذا النوع للأكل لقساوته. 

موسم القطاف لهذا النوع من التفاح في شهر اكتوبر الا أنه يخزن ويباع في الأسواق طوال السنة. 


التفاح الأصفر

هذا النوع من التفاح محبوب للغاية لرقة قشرته ولأن لبه ناعم وسهل الأكل ويحتوي على الكثير من العصير. 

طعمة معطر ومميز برغم أنه ليس حاد. لونه الذهبي وكبر حجمه يجعله محبب لأكثر الناس. 

هذا النوع يستخدم في عمل فطائر التفاح والحلويات المطبوخة من غير الحاجة لإضافة السكر. 

موسم القطاف لهذا النوع من التفاح من نصف شهر سبتمبر الى آخر شهر اكتوبر. 

يعتبر لون قشرة هذا النوع من التفاح مؤشر جيد على جودته، اشتر التفاح الأصفر الفاتح، فالأصفر الغامق دليل على أن التفاح استوى أكثر من اللازم. 

هذا النوع من التفاح اذا ترك خارج الثلاجة لفترة طويلة تبدأ قشرته بالتجعد. 


خمسة أسباب لتأكل تفاحة يوميا


لغذاء صحي

التفاح سهل الأكل ولذيذ ويمدك بالطاقة من غير أن يحتوي على أى دهون. 


لقلبك

ان الأبحاث تؤكد أن التفاح يحتوي على مادة تحارب الأثار السيئة لمادة الكلسترول السىء الذي يتجمع في شراين الجسم. 


لمعدتك

تحتوي تفاحة متوسطة الحجم على خمس احتياج الجسم اليومي من الألياف الضرورية لتنظيف الجهاز الهضمي. 


لرئتيك

ان أكل تفاحة يوميا يقوي عمل الرئتين، ويقلل احتمالات سرطان الرئة. 


لعظامك

يحتوي التفاح على مادة البورون التي تقوي العظام وتقلل احتمالات الإصابة بهشاشة العظام. 

​


----------



## قلم حر (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فاكهه و فوائد ( أو مضار )....متعدد و متجدد .*

أخي ( الحر ) :
دائما ما أراك تضيف معلومات قيمه في مجالات متشعبه .
ألف شكر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فاكهه و فوائد ( أو مضار )....متعدد و متجدد .*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ياقلم حر وشكرا على الاضافة الجميلة دى يالحر 
لكن انا كدة هروح اشتري عصير الفواكه اللى بيشربوه الاطفال في امريكا عشان اتخن زيهم
 وربنا يخليلنا كل الحرين اللى في المنتدى عشان معلوماتهم القيمة دى
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## قلم حر (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فاكهه و فوائد ( أو مضار )....متعدد و متجدد .*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ياقلم حر وشكرا على الاضافة الجميلة دى يالحر
> لكن انا كدة هروح اشتري عصير الفواكه اللى بيشربوه الاطفال في امريكا عشان اتخن زيهم
> وربنا يخليلنا كل الحرين اللى في المنتدى عشان معلوماتهم القيمة دى
> ربنا يبارككم


ألف شكر للمرور و التشجيع .
من غير ما تروحي أمريكا : أي عصير معلب ( يعني أللي بتشتريه جاهز من السوق في قناني مثلا أو أي عبوه جاهزه ) بيكفي !!
شكلك نحيفه زيي ( هههههههههه ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

